# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đà Nẵng - điểm tham quan lý tưởng của người Hà Nội

## yeuhanoi

*Đà Nẵng - Thương hiệu đã có tiếng
*
Từ trước tới nay có lẽ chưa bao giờ du khách Hà Nội lại đến Đà Nẵng đông như bây giờ. Ngoài đường người ta dễ dàng nhận ra nhiều chiếc xe mang biển số Hà Nội, từng đoàn khách du lịch Hà Nội nườm nượp đi dạo phố, tắm biển và mua sắm.

Trước đây, hiện tượng đó thường chỉ xảy ra vào các ngày cuối tuần nhưng nay thì hầu như ngày nào cũng trở nên quá tải, đặc biệt là vào các ngày cuối tuần, khách sạn nào cũng kín chỗ. Sở dĩ du khách miền Bắc nói chung và Hà Nội nói riêng chọn Đà Nẵng làm nơi dừng chân bởi địa điểm du lịch của Đà Nẵng hết sức đa dạng.

Đến với Đà Nẵng du khách có thể thăm thành phố trẻ, hiện đại, sạch sẽ thoáng mát, lại vừa được tắm ở bãi biển được bình chọn là một trong sáu bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh. Không những thế, từ Đà Nẵng du khách rất dễ dàng đi tới 3 di sản văn hoá thế giới: Cố đô Huế cổ kính, thâm trầm, một phố cổ Hội An lãng mạng, sâu lắng, bình yên và thánh địa Mỹ Sơn huyền bí.

Ngay tại Đà Nẵng, du khách đã có thể khám phá những điểm du lịch mới đầy hấp dẫn như: Đắm mình trong thiên nhiên hoang sơ của Bán đảo Sơn Trà được ví như “nàng công chúa tỉnh giấc” với biển Sơn Trà thơ mộng và trong lành, đi cáp treo lên Bà Nà nơi nắm giữ ba kỷ lục thế giới và được xem là “Đà Lạt của miền Trung” để thưởng lãm tiết trời lành lạnh và khung cảnh mờ sương của những kiến trúc cổ hay tìm hiểu văn hóa Chăm ở bảo tàng Champa và dạo chơi Ngũ Hành Sơn.

Ngoài ra khi đến với Đà Nẵng, du khách còn được thưởng thức cầu quay Sông Hàn, một biểu tượng của Đà Nẵng và cầu Thuận Phước với những màn trình diễn ánh đèn lộng lẫy. Sẽ thật là thiếu sót nếu không nói đến cảnh Đà Nẵng đẹp về đêm. Lúc này cả thành phố sáng bừng ánh đèn lung linh. Không ngoa mà nói chắc chắn không có nơi nào mà thành phố lại được trang hoàng bằng ánh sáng đẹp đến như vậy.

Chị Phương một giáo viên đến từ Quận Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội nhận xét:“Không chỉ đa dạng về chỗ nghỉ, chỗ chơi, thức ăn ở đây vừa rẻ, vừa ngon, vừa đa dạng. Nếu như ở Hà Nội bạn muốn ăn hải sản trong túi phải có tiền triệu thì ở Đà Nẵng mình chỉ cần có vài trăm ngàn trong túi là cả gia đình đã có thể thoải mái thưởng thức các loại hải sản tươi rói bên bờ biển lộng gió”.

Đà Nẵng hiện nay cũng rất thuận tiện trong việc đi lại. Riêng hàng không đã có hơn chục chuyến bay của các hàng hàng không trong nước. Đối với các khách có túi tiền “hẻo” hơn thì có thể đi bằng ô tô 2 tầng chất lượng cao với giá chỉ 250 ngàn đồng và sau một đêm ngủ là sáng mai đã có thể có mặt tại Đà Nẵng.

*Mùa “gặt” của doanh nghiệp*

Ông Lê Tấn Thanh Tùng - Trưởng phòng điều hành - Cty CP Du Lịch Việt Nam Vitours một DN Du lịch lớn của miền Trung có trụ sở đóng tại Đà Nẵng phấn khởi cho biết: “Hè năm nay khách đến Đà Nẵng rất đông. Chỉ trong 7 tháng đầu năm 2011, công ty chúng tôi đã đón khoảng 100.000 lượt khách nội địa, tăng 40% so với cùng kỳ năm 2010. Trong số 100.000 lượt khách nội địa thì có 60-70% là du khách Hà Nội và vùng lân cận.

Cùng tâm trạng như ông Tùng, Ông Bảo Duy Linh - PGĐ Cty Du lịch Vietravel Đà Nẵng (Vietravel in Danang), mặc dù rất bận rộn cho việc sắp xếp tour vẫn vui vẻ cho biết: “7 tháng đầu năm 2011, lượng khách du lịch nội địa vào Đà Nẵng thông qua Vietravel tăng 20% so với năm 2010, trong số đó du khách đến từ Hà Nội chiếm 70%. Khách đến Đà Nẵng bắt đầu tăng đột biến vào cuối tháng 6, vì vậy mà doanh thu của công ty chúng tôi cũng tăng so với năm trước”.

Lý giải nguyên nhân khiến lượng khách tăng đột biến trong dịp hè này, ông Bảo Duy Linh cho rằng: Du lịch Đà Nẵng đã trở thành thương hiệu lớn của miền Trung với rất nhiều điểm du lịch nỗi tiếng và các sự kiện văn hóa – xã hội – thể dục thể thao. Các đoàn khách đến Đà Nẵng để tham gia và kết hợp với việc nghỉ ngơi, thăm quan và học hỏi những thành tựu của Đà Nẵng. Cũng vì những ngày hè nóng nực mà du khách đến với Đà Nẵng nhiều hơn để được tắm biển và nghỉ dưỡng bởi Đà Nẵng có những điều kiện tự nhiên rất tuyệt vời.

Chạy quanh các khách sạn dọc đường Bạch Đằng, Trần Hưng Đạo, các chủ khách sạn đều cho biết: “Năm nay các đoàn du khách đến Đà Nẵng rất đông, du khách nghỉ các khách sạn này cũng tăng từ 20-30% so với năm 2010, riêng khách Hà Nội chiếm đến 60%. các khách sạn đã phải huy động nhân viên làm việc liên tục và hiệu suất sử dụng phòng khách sạn lên đến 90% nhưng vẫn không có đủ phòng cho khách. Khách sạn chỉ giám nhận đặt phòng từ những đơn vị là khách quen, khi còn phòng mới nhận khách vãng lai”.

Tình trạng thiếu phòng diễn ra ở hầu hết các khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng, nhất là với các khách sạn 2 – 3 sao. Không chỉ thiếu phòng mà vấn đề thiếu xe vận chuyển khách cũng rất căng. Các chủ xí nghiệp vận tải xe khách cho biết: Đây là thời điểm đông khách nhất trong năm, xí nghiệp đã huy động tất cả các đầu xe hiện có nhưng không thể đáp ứng được lượng khách đặt xe.

Theo đó TP Đà Nẵng cũng đã tăng cường các dịch vụ như máy bay, khách sạn, xe khách, hướng dẫn viên du lịch cũng như tăng các chuyến tàu để tạo điều kiện hơn nữa cho du khách đến với Đà Nẵng. Theo các công ty lữ hành, thị trường du lịch nội địa đang phát triển tích cực và để ngành du lịch của Đà Nẵng nói riêng và các tỉnh miền Trung nói riêng càng phát triển hơn, thì TP cần đầu tư thêm các dịch vụ cũng như cơ sở hạ tầng chuyên nghiệp hơn.

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Mình đi Đà Nẵng rồi . Phải công nhận là đẹp thật . Hè năm sau mình sẽ làm chuyến du lịch nữa

----------

